# CKS Rental Center in Boulder: Whitewater Tube Company



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Whitewater Tube Company is now an Authorized CKS Rental Center. We will be renting Tubes, Rafts, Canoes, Kayaks, and Stand Up Paddle boards. We will also have some of the common items needed for purchase by paddlers, such as nose plugs, pogies, gloves, ear plugs, booties, etc. We are not a full retail store, but you can come to us for those smaller items. The shop opens May 1st at 1717 15th street in boulder. If you need to rent before may 1st, just reserve online in advance, and we will arrange to either deliver the item to you, or meet you for pickup. 

Thanks, 
Nick Wigston
President
Whitewater Tube Co. 
720-239-2179
whitewatertubing.com


----------

